# Win7 Ralink RT3090 detects network but cannot connect either lan or wireless



## imany (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello, I hope you guys can help me out. I am not very computer savvy and have basically tried everything I could google. At this point I am starting to suspect it shorted out or something, if that's even possible..

Earlier today, my laptop (an HP Probook 4520s) crashed while I was browsing the web. After it rebooted, the wireless adapter picked up my wireless network as usual, but couldn't connect to it. There is only one adapter, the Ralink RT3090 according to the device manager, and it is built into my laptop. 

On attempting to connect to the network, I received a 'this is taking longer than normal to connect' message, and then a 'no internet access' message. After this, I attempted the normal ipconfig /release and /renew commands, which did not work: on /renew, I received "The RPC server is unavailable." Also tried the /flushdns and /registerdns but could not discern anything new.

After that, I tried connecting to my router by cord and disabled the wireless capability. My adapter showed the same result, with the limited connectivity. Repeating the ipconfig commands did not work. I then tried netsh int ip reset reset.log and netsh winsock reset catalog, with no change. 

I have also, at this point, tried multiple public networks, none of which worked.

Edit: oh, and I did already try reinstalling drivers.

I don't have a way of getting my ipconfig print here easily so I am going to summarize it:
(<snip> just represents stuff that doesn't seem relevant, will add it if it's necessary)
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name: <snip>
Primary Dns Suffix: 
Node Type: Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enabled: No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Description: Ralink RT3090 802.11b/g/n/ WiFi Adapter
Physical Address: <snip>
DHCP Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address: <snip>
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address: 169.254.67.78
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway:
DNS Servers: fec0:0:0:ffff::1x1 fec0:0:0:ffff::2x1 fec0:0:0:ffff::3x1
NetBIOS over Tcpip: Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{<snip>}:
Media State: Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Description: Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address: 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled: No
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media state: Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Descrption: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address: 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled: No
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Did you try connecting any other device to your wireless network to confirm your Internet service is working fine?

Click on start> services.msc> check if RPC(Remote procedure call) service is enabled


----------



## imany (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, my phone connects to the network fine. I did check the service already, and it was enabled.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

imany said:


> Yes, my phone connects to the network fine. I did check the service already, and it was enabled.


 
How about remote procedure call(RPC) service?


Also check the dependencies through the RPC servers properties and make sure they are enabled.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You are not getting a ip address from the router either wirelessly or wired. That usually points to a issue with the router. But then you say you tried other wifi spots [assuming you were able to connect previously] could indicate your laptop is infected with a virus/malware.

Reboot the router, connect wired and if you don't get a ip address again do a static assignment in the routers lan subnet range to then access the router. You want to confirm the dhcp server is enabled.

Do scan for virus/malware


----------



## imany (Mar 19, 2012)

Both dependencies are enabled and do not have further dependencies.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello imany,

What's the update on this? Have you tried the suggestions in Post# 5?


----------

